# What Do You Guys Think Of The Zen Zna



## Gizmo (24/1/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaalboy (24/1/14)

Very bulky


----------



## Andre (24/1/14)

That is a beauty in my eyes.


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Looks good gizmo, i like the finish
You thinking of bringing it in?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/1/14)

Which DNA chip does it use? If it's the 30, I WANT IT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## iPWN (25/1/14)

It's the DNA 30 @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/1/14)

That will be my last mod ever.
I see they're having some production issues. At first you won't find one in stock. But eventually I'll own one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (25/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Which DNA chip does it use? If it's the 30, I WANT IT!


http://www.electronicstix.com/products/zna-by-house-of-hybrids


----------

